# My 150 Gallon disaster -leaking



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

My 150 gallon was leaking, big steady drips last night. My daughter noticed the leak. We hurriedly started removing rocks, decor and had to put my entire African cichlid population into a 29 gallon long. What a mess! Even though not too much water was lost it leaked thru my ceiling 

I hope my fish are ok. I had my stock just the way I wanted. My C. moorii was holding!!!! We were so excited. I hope they survived being thrown into the 29 gallon. I used water from the 150 and sand. Then I took the filter off and just put the whole thing on the 29.

When I set up again today do you think I can avoid a cycle by using the sand, my fluval and my other penguin filter? I dont know how long my fish can last in a 29 gallon.

I am keeping my fingers crossed we dont lose any fish.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

They can probably be ok for a while if you stay on top of maintenance. Once they settle, the territorial 
battles may begin, so you might want to keep the tank bare. That'll help with maintenance too.

How many fish do you have and what size are they?

How long until you fix or replace the 150?


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

If you have to re-caulk your 150, it will take time to cure. You might pick up a 20 gallon in the meantime so if you see aggression, you can move the culprit or victim. It would be good to have a 20 gallon treatment/quarantine tank in the future anyway.


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

I replaced the 150 tall with a new 125. I am keeping the fish in the 29 and hoping to cycle the 125 as soon as possible. I keep a mix of peacocks, haps and yellow labs and yellow tail acei. total of about 20 fish including 2 syno catfish and clown loaches. So far all the fish are ok, but very stressed.


----------



## eL Chupy (Aug 6, 2007)

if you move the filters over to the new tank you don't need to cycle the tank.. just get the temp correct.... done it a few times myself, most recently last week when i set up a bigger home for my guys. just keep a close eye on the water parameters for a few weeks, you should be good

bummer about the leak.... great project to fix it though


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

eL Chupy said:


> if you move the filters over to the new tank you don't need to cycle the tank.. just get the temp correct.... done it a few times myself, most recently last week when i set up a bigger home for my guys. just keep a close eye on the water parameters for a few weeks, you should be good
> 
> bummer about the leak.... great project to fix it though


I agree with you. Most of your ammonia and nitrite converting bacteria is in your filters so just fill the new tank decorate move the fish and the filters over and you should be good to go.


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

I agree about the cycle. The ammonia is the 29 gallon is getting up to .50. I am trying to detoxify with prime but I think I am going to put the fish in the 125 anyway the readings are much better.


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

I really appreciate the replies and advice. It was pretty scary for us all (the Leak) I am glad there was no serious water damage and so far no fish were lost.

I transferred all of the fish to the 125. I will keep a close eye on water quality.

I think I like the 125 long, better than the 150 tall, the fish have more room to swim (better footprint) for the fish we keep. :fish:

So far everyone looks pretty good except my c. moorii is no longer holding  (first time holding) we are not trying to breed fish, but I plan to keep the male and female and put them in the 150 gallon when it is finished being retooled.

Are C. Moorii pairing fish or harem breeders? If they are harem breeders I would add more eventually.

Again this forum has been an invaluable resource and we appreciate your input.


----------

